# 10 GIFs of Joe Rogan being awesome!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> A moving-picture tribute to the UFC’s deep-thinking, pot-smoking, foul-mouthed color-man.


*Source: CagePotato.com*

This thread is for anyone who realize just how awesome of a dude Rogan is!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

The one with Rogan at the Vitor/Anderson weigh in almost makes me pee my pants every freaking time. It's a guaranteed laugh every time I watch it. What a creeper.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I forgot it was the Miz who broke up his Fear Factor "fight."


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

BigPont said:


> I forgot it was the Miz who broke up his Fear Factor "fight."


The other guy is lucky he did...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

BigPont said:


> I forgot it was the Miz who broke up his Fear Factor "fight."


Holy crap I never knew Rogan was gonna have a fight with a contestant on Fear Factor! What was the reason for it?


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Some chick punched another contestant so Rogan went off on her. Her husband tried to act hard for a second before Rogan put him in like a headlock and then Miz broke it up.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Holy crap I never knew Rogan was gonna have a fight with a contestant on Fear Factor! What was the reason for it?


The dude was just a well known douche who apparently hit his girlfriend all the time and had been in altercations on some other program in the past. The guy got douchey with Joe over something to do with his girlfriend and when he came at him, Joe just grabbed the Thai Plum and swung him around a bit. I don't think either of them actually hit each other though, Joe said he only grabbed him because he knew the dude had a reputation for swingin on people and wanted to prevent it.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> The dude was just a well known douche who apparently hit his girlfriend all the time and had been in altercations on some other program in the past. The guy got douchey with Joe over something to do with his girlfriend and when he came at him, Joe just grabbed the Thai Plum and swung him around a bit. I don't think either of them actually hit each other though, Joe said he only grabbed him because he knew the dude had a reputation for swingin on people and wanted to prevent it.


Hmm I'm gonna dig up this episode later lol ... thanks for that dude, Joe Rogan is the man!


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Pure awesomeness...+rep to the TS. If you have never had the chance of seeing Joe live, do yourself a favor and GO ASAP! He is hysterical and a cool ass dude.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Every man on this planet should strive to be more like Rogan. 10 gifs shows just a mere fraction of the amount of awesomeness that Joe possesses.

Really wish he had thrown some knees during that fear factor fight. That was one nice clinch and the guy clearly started to panic haha.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I gave this thread 5 stars. The one of Rogan on the side of the cage is the best one


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I feel so sad that you can't see his true colors Budhi.. 

just recently I watched his poadcast with the Voice.. it was embarrassing to listen to and I felt sick afterwards.

and people support that ******


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I feel so sad that you can't see his true colors Budhi..
> 
> just recently I watched his poadcast with the Voice.. it was embarrassing to listen to and I felt sick afterwards.
> 
> and people support that ******


you love joe rogan and you love shogun rua


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I feel so sad that you can't see his true colors Budhi..
> 
> just recently I watched his poadcast with the Voice.. it was embarrassing to listen to and I felt sick afterwards.
> 
> and people support that ******


Shut up already with you anti-Rogan campaign, will ya? Jeez.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you love joe rogan and you love shogun rua


Shogu? :confused03: Yes I like Shogun, because he is a great person!!

I hate Rogan because he is a selfish, arrogant tool who goes through life like this!!

Embarrassing for everyone of us!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shogu? :confused03: Yes I like Shogun, because he is a great person!!
> 
> I hate Rogan because he is a selfish, arrogant tool who goes through life like this!!
> 
> Embarrassing for everyone of us!!


dont lie i know you have posters of joe rogan at home an dvds of him, you cant fool me you love him and the west


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Shut up already with you anti-Rogan campaign, will ya? Jeez.


As long as the masses can not see his amazing charakter flaws, I have the responsibility to raise my voice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> As long as the masses can not see his amazing charakter flaws, I have the responsibility to raise my voice!!:thumbsup:


Being open-minded, nice and intelligent are character flaws?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Being open-minded, nice and intelligent are character flaws?


should we go roganboard on him?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Being open-minded, nice and intelligent are character flaws?


As long as the masses can not see his amazing charakter flaws, I have the responsibility to raise my voice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Bobby, you're retard who probably spreads rumors about his friends because they said something you didn't like.

Get to know Rogan before you spread lies.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> As long as the masses can not see his amazing charakter flaws, I have the responsibility to raise my voice!!:thumbsup:


Just go sit in a cave somewhere, be angry there and don't bother anyone.



UFC_OWNS said:


> should we go roganboard on him?


He wouldn't handle it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Just go sit in a cave somewhere, be angry there and don't bother anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't handle it.


yeah he would be hanging in his closet with a short ladder tipped over if we went roganboard on him


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't bother, it is neccassary to educate the masses!!

Unfortunetly we live in a World with stupidity and ignorance!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't bother, it is neccassary to educate the masses!!
> 
> Unfortunetly we live in a World with stupidity and ignorance!


hey bobby do you have hitler posters and western babies being stabbed posters at home, serious question


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't bother, it is neccassary to educate the masses!!
> 
> Unfortunetly we live in a World with stupidity and ignorance!


As well as Irony


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

For me, personally, it will be a sad day if Rogan stops his UFC job. The dude is full to the brim with entertainment and character. In a world of sterile sports presenters, he is a breath of fresh air.





BobbyCooper said:


> As long as the masses can not see his amazing charakter flaws, I have the responsibility to raise my voice!!:thumbsup:


Hands up anybody who actually wants to hear Bobbys opinion on Joe Rogan? Anybody??


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lmao, Rogan tried to go all Anderson Silva on that guy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> For me, personally, it will be a sad day if Rogan stops his UFC job. The dude is full to the brim with entertainment and character. In a world of sterile sports presenters, he is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just you wait soojooko once we put some hentai porn links up for bobby and say they were from joe his opinion will change for the better


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rogan brings a very in depth knowledge to the sport that very few other people could. Not only that, he has a genuine passion for the sport as well. He gets excited sometimes. Usually right about the same time I do. Not sure what Bobby's problem with him is... probably his same problem with Americans apparently.

I for one do not see how anyone can hate Joe Rogan when he announces with mike freakin Goldberg. That guy annoys me to no end.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder if Goldie can keep that smile while eating a tard sandwich. My money is on yes....


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

ITT: We find out that Joe Rogan has super human strength.


Did you see how far he flung the guy who walked in front of the camera? He just stiff armed him and then looked out about 30 yards starboard side where the guy landed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Rogan brings a very in depth knowledge to the sport that very few other people could. Not only that, he has a genuine passion for the sport as well. He gets excited sometimes. Usually right about the same time I do. Not sure what Bobby's problem with him is... probably his same problem with Americans apparently.
> 
> I for one do not see how anyone can hate Joe Rogan when he announces with mike freakin Goldberg. That guy annoys me to no end.


Oh I Love this Joe Rogan! I couldn't imagine listening to somebody else while watching the UFC.

He's amazing for the Sport and a great commentator.

I like THIS Joe Rogan very much!!


I talk about something completely different DUDE! Read before you respond :confused05:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh I Love this Joe Rogan! I couldn't imagine listening to somebody else while watching the UFC.
> 
> He's amazing for the Sport and a great commentator.
> 
> ...


Dude you negged me twice in two days for??? Do you rep every other post or something? Hows that even possible? LOL.

Wow. Talk about short tempered. I'm sorry I'm not allowed to like Rogan and not understand why you have a deep hate for him that you have never been able to justify. Totally neg rep worthy. Good one. :sarcastic12:

edit: This was the rep.



> another reason why I hate this Forum these days.. people dumb


If it makes you feel any better, I think most of this forum now hates you too. Feel free to leave before you get banned yet again. K thnx bai


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Dude you negged me twice in two days for??? Do you rep every other post or something? Hows that even possible? LOL.
> 
> Wow. Talk about short tempered. I'm sorry I'm not allowed to like Rogan and not understand why you have a deep hate for him that you have never been able to justify. Totally neg rep worthy. Good one. :sarcastic12:


Read back a few pages and we could have skipped this unessassary discussion dude..

yes I neg rep people who just ignore everything and play...!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh I Love this Joe Rogan! I couldn't imagine listening to somebody else while watching the UFC.
> 
> He's amazing for the Sport and a great commentator.
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about? You used to be a cool dude, as I recall. Have you had any trauma recently?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> What are you even talking about? You used to be a cool dude, as I recall. Have you had any trauma recently?


I talk about Joe Rogans disgusting Charakter flaws dude.

before you love somebody that much learn about this person first!!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> What are you even talking about? You used to be a cool dude, as I recall. Have you had any trauma recently?


I have no idea. It's like he's completely blind. I used to love this guys posts too. It really does make you think that something traumatic did happen somewhere between then and now.

In his head though all of this sudden every one on the forum changed... not Bobby. Nope. This forum was cool until one day everyone else decided to be stupid at the exact same time. It's impossible for Bobby to be the one who changed. Not a chance. It's the people on this forum that are unreasonable!



BobbyCooper said:


> I talk about Joe Rogans disgusting Charakter flaws dude.
> 
> before you love somebody that much learn about this person first!!




This is just... insane.... and comedic. I'm not sure which one more.

No one is talking about loving Rogan. People like Rogan for his personality as displayed on TV and in the media. Thats the SAME place you get your opinion from too (I highly doubt you know him personally).

We like / dislike fighters and other people all the time because of the way we see them act. But we're not supposed to do that for Rogan because???? Oh because we have to *learn* about them first. LOL. Chances are celebs and fighters act completely different on camera than around their friends. In this case we shouldn't support or like any fighter. Hell, according to you it sounds like we need to read an autobiography and meet the family of any person who we want to like before we can decide if we like them. LMAO. Bobby what the HELL are you smoking these days?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I have no idea. It's like he's completely blind. I used to love this guys posts too. It really does make you think that something traumatic did happen somewhere between then and now.
> 
> In his head though all of this sudden every one on the forum changed... not Bobby. Nope. This forum was cool until one day everyone else decided to be stupid at the exact same time. It's impossible for Bobby to be the one who changed. Not a chance. It's the people on this forum that are unreasonable!


here READ and you might get a clue lol

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/91694-joe-rogan-spreading-knowledge-again-lol-please-spare-me-lord.html

Just watch Joe Rogan and you can see it too.. unless you are blind.


watch his poadcast with the Voice.. it's disgusting!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> here READ and you might get a clue lol
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/91694-joe-rogan-spreading-knowledge-again-lol-please-spare-me-lord.html
> 
> ...


So word on the street is you like vacations.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> here READ and you might get a clue lol
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/91694-joe-rogan-spreading-knowledge-again-lol-please-spare-me-lord.html
> 
> Just watch Joe Rogan and you can see it too.. unless you are blind.


I edited my above post. Might want to read it.

You posted a thread about how you got completely owned and were unable to substantiate ANYTHING in that video that makes you dislike Rogan. Everyone else was being pretty reasonable in that thread except for you. Anyone who's unbiased would agree. Thats why you were originally banned. But nope. According to you everyone ELSE was unreasonable including the admins that banned you. Thanks for proving my point.q


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Watch the Poadcast with The Voice is the last thing I will tell you.. 

if not then continue to like this person on TV. He's a great guy there too for me.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Watch the Poadcast with The Voice is the last thing I will tell you..
> 
> if not then continue to like this person on TV. He's a great guy there too for me.


I did watch that video and I thought he was fine. You can see my response here:



> ^This.
> 
> I don't know how you can watch that broadcast and come away with any other conclusion other than this. Rogan did a good job at explaining the threats that Diaz poses and talking about Diaz' fighting style. Rogan also did a good job at giving GSP the respect he's earned. He did all of this without even picking a winner. So why the hate on Joe?
> 
> ...


Re read the thread. You got owned. It was a Rogan flame thread for no reason.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> watch his poadcast with the Voice.. it's disgusting!!!


True, I was disgusted that Joe bought all the lies Voice was telling him.


----------

